# Christmas in July



## glassgopher721 (Jul 4, 2013)

Found these cool items while digging a dump. A Santa light bulb, and a neat police motorcycle. The motorcycle says AUBURN on the tank and 503 on the license plate on the back. I am wondering if it is plastic or bakelite. The dump has been producing bottles mostly from the 20's, and 30's.

 http://s561.photobucket.com/user/BassTurdNH/media/Bottle%20Digging%20Pics/001_zpsb5bb057c.jpg.html


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 4, 2013)

THIS POST STARTED MY VIRUS COTROL


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2013)

I had no issues, is this better?


----------



## TJSJHART (Jul 4, 2013)

I OPENED IT AND IT SET MINE OFF...BUT I HAVEN'T UPDATED IN AWHILE


----------



## botlguy (Jul 4, 2013)

I did not open the link because mine went off last night on a similar link.

 The items are very neat and collectible I believe. I think the motorcycle especially would bring some good money.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 5, 2013)

Auburn made toys out of rubber. Looks like the motorcycle held up well. Nice find.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jul 5, 2013)

Here's one on Ebay like yours. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auburn-Rubber-Co-Motorcycle-Police-Harley-Davidson-6-Red-with-White-Tires-/141010291678?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item20d4de4bde#ht_321wt_0


----------

